# puppy to adult



## DieselThePitbull (Mar 3, 2015)

hello there , what do you guys think he will look as an adult? hes 13 weeks right now , do you think hell be thick and muscular or lean? pictures would help too thanks !


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't know what he will look like as an adult, but Cute pup! Didn't you see the parents?


----------



## DieselThePitbull (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks ! and yes i did but the mom was tall and lean and the dad was shorter and more thick and muscular


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Good looking pup DieselThePitbull. Haven't a clue what he will look like as an adult, could look like it's grandparent. Thanks for the look and welcome to the forum.

Joe


----------

